# First Mini Horse! HELP!



## papps13 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am VERY keen on buying a mini horse and have a few questions-

How much will one cost?

What is the best kind of mini horse to get?

What size of a pasture do i need?

I was thinking of a pasture size of about 700 squre feet. This is just for during the day while at work etc, then would let it loose in the yard which is about 3700 square feet!

I will feed it hay and it will also eat all the grass in my backyard!

I have a 10x10 shelter for it, with 4 sides and a gate...Is this ok?(Tin roof)

What is the monthly cost of owning a mini horse?

What food do they require?

Is there anything else i need to know???

Thanks!

Its really appriciated


----------



## kaykay (Aug 22, 2011)

osted Today, 04:05 AM

I am VERY keen on buying a mini horse and have a few questions-

How much will one cost?

*cost will vary according to location, type etc. Do you want a gelding? Pet quality? Show quality? *

What is the best kind of mini horse to get?

*This will be up to you. Some like small, some like tall. Some like solid, some like pinto or appy. *

What size of a pasture do i need?

I was thinking of a pasture size of about 700 squre feet. This is just for during the day while at work etc, then would let it loose in the yard which is about 3700 square feet!

*700 square feet sounds pretty small to me? Im not good with measurments. *

I will feed it hay and it will also eat all the grass in my backyard!

*You have to be careful with grass as they can overeat and founder etc. *

I have a 10x10 shelter for it, with 4 sides and a gate...Is this ok?(Tin roof)

*Should be fine*

What is the monthly cost of owning a mini horse?

*Feed is pretty cheap (hay depending on where you live) not all minis need grain. Depends on the age, activity level etc. The mini will need access to fresh clean water and salt/mineral blocks. Hoof trimming average 20.00 per trim every 6 weeks. Deworming will have to be done and vaccinations. *

* *

*Biggest expense is vet bills if they get sick or hurt. *

What food do they require?

*See above*

Is there anything else i need to know???

*Horses are herd animals and really need a buddy. Consider buying two or buying one and a goat. Miniatures are small but still horses. They have to be handled and treated like horses (not a big dog) They run, buck, nip, kick etc. Young horses have to be trained. *

Thanks!

Its really appriciated


----------



## Margot (Aug 22, 2011)

I think KayKay did a good job answering your questions. I think perhaps by the way you measure you may not live in the USA so costs may be different for you. If you do not want to show than the main thing would be to find a healthy good tempered horse as a pet . Show horses are a whole different area and their prices are mostly much higher. As was mentioned unless your horse needs vet care the basic costs are hoof trimming, vaccinations, floating and possibly some grain depending on the horse. I would visit a number of farms to see what they have to offer and to hear what they can offer you in the way of advice.


----------



## papps13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am just wanting one as a pet! I live in Australia!

Thanks Kaykay!


----------



## Wings (Aug 23, 2011)

We share a common country so looks liek I might be able to help out a bit!

You'll find two types of minis over here, the horses and the ponies. As for which is 'better' it really is just personal taste. The horses do offer a wider range of performance classes at shows so if you're looking to get out and about then they might be the better choice.

If you're looking for an older mini then check out 'Small Sales Australia' http://www.smallsalesaustralia.com/

If you're after a youngster then I would check out any registered stud. They will charge more then your backyard breeder or market but you'll be supporting someone who is breeding for the breed and not their wallet. Plus you can gain yourself a mentor to help guide you through things, that sort of help is invaluable!

What state are you in? You can pm me if you like rather then say here but I might be able to recommend some studs.

Pet quality geldings from a registered stud will cost between $800 to $2000 depending on numerous factors. They do need and like company so factor in the need for a companion, be it another horse or another grazing type animal. Are you new to horses or just to minis?

Upkeep costs include vaccinations, worming, farrier, dentist and of course feed. On a small space you will need to feed out hay daily and your hard feed may be anything from a chaff mix with an added supplement through to a more grain or pellet based feed.


----------



## mizbeth (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome - to the wonderful world of miniature horses.

I would recommend, since this is your first one, to purchase one that is already a "bit older". As in has had all the proper training and handling. Leading, standing, etc. You will most likely end up with a few more of them - we all have






Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with the advice you've been given here. This site is a great source for information.

An older, evey 2yo, mini that has had some handling and ground manners work will probably be MUCH more enjoyable and people oriented than a foal (if you've never had horse experience, it can be hard to do it the right way even if you are told and educated... it's just so tempting to treat one like a household pet and have nothing but the best intentions).

The paddock size does sound really too small to me, unless it was a nightime situation w/ the stall door open. An example of something 700 square feet would be like a 20' x 35' enclosure... Is there a way that can be enlarged? Maybe like 60x60 is not that bad for one mini. They can run around in that space but know that with that small space, it will be "pasture" momentarily. It will become a dry lot, which is what many of us keep our horses on anyway.

Best of luck! You will love having a miniature horse


----------

